# Any medicatiob for DP?



## Nicole_22 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have heard of a lot of techniques to try and overcome DP, but is anyone on medication for it? are there actually pills one can take to help overcome it??


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Nicole_22 said:


> I have heard of a lot of techniques to try and overcome DP, but is anyone on medication for it? are there actually pills one can take to help overcome it??


I'm taking the following

Prozac 1x
Zyprexa 1x
Risperdal 1x
Xanax 2x
Diazepam when I want to

and I must say, I feel so beaten up that I barely remember having DP


----------



## Nicole_22 (Sep 25, 2010)

Beaten up-meaning?? Those are anti depressants arent they? ive been on anti deprassants for quite a while and i must say they actually make me feel extremly tired and somewhat worse.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'm taking the following
> 
> Prozac 1x
> Zyprexa 1x
> ...


I bet. Taking two AAP's on the same day. No wonder you don't remeber having DP.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Nicole_22 said:


> Beaten up-meaning?? Those are anti depressants arent they? ive been on anti deprassants for quite a while and i must say they actually make me feel extremly tired and somewhat worse.


Those are SSRI, AAP's and Benzo's.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Nicole_22 said:


> Beaten up-meaning?? Those are anti depressants arent they? ive been on anti deprassants for quite a while and i must say they actually make me feel extremly tired and somewhat worse.


I feel completely stunned, always sleepy and I can't remember anything, and it feels like I barely have time to care about DP but yeah I still have it


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Theres a few pills that have been shown to help DP, Naloxone and Naltrexone, and Clomipramine are some meds that have helped people with DP.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I've read in Feeling Unreal by Dr.Daphne Simeon that medications prescribed to people with OCD tend to help those with DP/DR as well.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> I've read in Feeling Unreal by Dr.Daphne Simeon that medications prescribed to people with OCD tend to help those with DP/DR as well.


And that is precisely why I am switching soon to Anafranil which is an OCD med! (I suffer from OCD)

Also, Nicole, I would have to agree with Auldie. Definitely look into studies that have been done on Nalaxone and Naltrexone in regards to DP. Here is a link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depersonalization_disorder (scroll all the way down to Treatment)


----------

